# How to keep the chiggers off???



## Rays123 (Jun 30, 2010)

We recently leased some new property and I have been showing it a good bit here the last month or so and everytime I go up there I get eat up with chiggers no matter what I spray on, I even dabbed kerosene on my the bottom of my pants leg and wrists and it still didnt work. I have to go back up there again this weekend and I cant stand to get these things one more time. anybody have any advice?


----------



## dawg2 (Jun 30, 2010)

I use deep woods off and spray my entire body starting at my boots.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 30, 2010)

Take a hot bath with a couple cap-fulls of Clorox afterwords.


----------



## scottl29 (Jun 30, 2010)

Spray your pants with Permanone. You can get it at Walmart or other retailers. I spray my long socks and shirt too. Hang them up and let them dry after being sprayed.
I also put deep woods off on me. When I use the combo I never get a chigger bite. When I forget the permanone, I will still get some even if I use the deep woods off.


----------



## pnome (Jun 30, 2010)

Rays123 said:


> We recently leased some new property and I have been showing it a good bit here the last month or so and everytime I go up there I get eat up with chiggers no matter what I spray on, I even dabbed kerosene on my the bottom of my pants leg and wrists and it still didnt work. I have to go back up there again this weekend and I cant stand to get these things one more time. anybody have any advice?



LOL  They got me too!  


Thankfully they have finally stopped itching.  gonna have to be real careful next time I'm out there.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 30, 2010)

Rays123 said:


> We recently leased some new property and I have been showing it a good bit here the last month or so and everytime I go up there I get eat up with chiggers no matter what I spray on, I even dabbed kerosene on my the bottom of my pants leg and wrists and it still didnt work. I have to go back up there again this weekend and I cant stand to get these things one more time. anybody have any advice?



Since I started wearing snake boots with my pants tucked in I rarely get chiggers. Even if I forget the bug spray the boots protect me from those little devils crawlin up your legs.


----------



## LongLeggedMacDaddy (Jun 30, 2010)

I've been clearing out a thicket and they got me pretty good the first day. Since then I've been rubbing cheap clear  finger nail polish remover all over me before going in and as soon as I finish then immediately take a shower. All has been good since. Hairspray works too.Spry it all over before going in.

A few years ago I spent about half a day building a blind out of brush and got nearly 200 bites. That was miserable.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jun 30, 2010)

Drink pickle juice!


----------



## Meat Dog Mafia (Jun 30, 2010)

Last year I got eat up with them little critters. I did some reserch on chiggers and here is what i found. 

Chigger mites infest human skin via areas of contact with vegetation, such as pant cuffs or shirt sleeves and collars. They migrate on the skin in search of an optimal feeding area. A common myth about chiggers is that they burrow into and remain inside the skin. This is not true. Chiggers insert their feeding structures into the skin and inject enzymes that cause destruction of host tissue. Hardening of the surrounding skin results in the formation of a feeding tube called a stylostome. Chigger larvae then feed upon the destroyed tissue. If they are not disturbed (which is rarely the case because of they cause substantial itching) they may feed through the stylostome for a few days.

The chigger's mouth and feeding structures are delicate and are best able to penetrate the skin at areas of wrinkles, folds, or other areas of skin that are thin. Most bites occur around the ankles, the crotch and groin areas, behind the knees, and in the armpits. Barriers to migration on the skin such as belts may be one reason that chigger bites also commonly occur at the waist or at other areas where their migration is prevented by compression from clothing.

I use Hydocortisone to help with the itching. All of the methods of prevention will help you, but in the event you get them this will save you a lot of itching.


----------



## pnome (Jun 30, 2010)

Ohh... One thing.  I've found that cool mint Listerine applied to the bites will ease the itching quite a bit.  But only lasts for about an hour or so.


----------



## Rays123 (Jun 30, 2010)

pnome said:


> LOL  They got me too!
> 
> 
> Thankfully they have finally stopped itching.  gonna have to be real careful next time I'm out there.



man ive been up there 4 times since that day I showed yall the property and ive basically been eat up ever since, i tried the deep woods off and it didnt work, then i tried kerosene and some spray for ticks and chiggers that didnt work


----------



## 2-shot (Jun 30, 2010)

Probably best to let someone else show the property  Seriously though, I drink lots of vinegar before hand, even stop at store and get those hot pickled suasage to eat and also rub down with vinegar when I do get bit.


----------



## Pat Tria (Jun 30, 2010)

2-shot...you are right on. Start taking a shot of vinegar the day before you venture into the woods and once again the next morning.
Your sweat is somehow affected and will help in repelling the little critters. Don't rely on the vinegar alone. Bathe in bug spray as well.


----------



## Garcia Mitchler (Jun 30, 2010)

this thread is making me paranoid... I think the chiggers are part of the apocalypse...

I use any spray with Permanone, like the others. You have to spray it on your boots, pants, and socks and allow it to dry, as it can be semi-toxic if you spray it on your skin. Use Deepwoods Off or something with more deet on the areas you keep getting bit - I'd spray it directly on my skin BEFORE you get dressed in your Permanone treated clothing. Army deet has more % in it I think and comes as a creme.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 30, 2010)

Garcia Mitchler said:


> this thread is making me paranoid... I think the chiggers are part of the apocalypse...
> 
> I use any spray with Permanone, like the others. You have to spray it on your boots, pants, and socks and allow it to dry, as it can be semi-toxic if you spray it on your skin. Use Deepwoods Off or something with more deet on the areas you keep getting bit - I'd spray it directly on my skin BEFORE you get dressed in your Permanone treated clothing. Army deet has more % in it I think and comes as a creme.



Exactly. If you don't spray your shirt, boots and socks with Permanone, just spraying your pants is a waste of time. Same thing on spraying your skin with Deep Woods Off - around your ankles, calves and waist as well. 100% Deet is also available.

If you do the above, you won't get chiggers. If you don't, you will.


----------



## donald-f (Jun 30, 2010)

Get you some SKIN-SO-SOFT from and rub it all over and you will not get chigger bites. They hate that stuff!


----------



## MoonPie (Jun 30, 2010)

Permethrin

http://www.health.state.ny.us/publications/2749/

You can get consentrate cheap at any feed store.  A half pint goes a long way considering you mix it with water at 28/1.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 30, 2010)

Sprayin with permanone works but I tell ya if ya don't want to soak your clothes in permethrin...pants tucked in snake boots works wonders. I have been truckin round the woods for many years and short of sprayin down good nuthing works as well as pants tucked in to tall boots.


----------



## Rays123 (Jun 30, 2010)

elfiii said:


> Exactly. If you don't spray your shirt, boots and socks with Permanone, just spraying your pants is a waste of time. Same thing on spraying your skin with Deep Woods Off - around your ankles, calves and waist as well. 100% Deet is also available.
> 
> If you do the above, you won't get chiggers. If you don't, you will.



Ive been spraying more than just my pants, i basically bathed in the stuff, but i have been using both deep woods off and duranon. I think they just love me


----------



## Milkman (Jun 30, 2010)

Rays,

I am similar to you in that I take all the precautions and still get some.

I get best results from doing the following routine.

Strip down to underwear and spray all skin surfaces with a high deet content aerosol spray. Some products are as low as 18%  get at least a 40% deet spray.

Spray your hands and wipe neck, face, etc.

After getting dressed spray clothing and hat with a clothing product like Permanone. I cant find it at Walmart like someone above suggests. I find it at feed and seed stores.

Use electrical tape to tape your pant legs shut.

If possible avoid areas of high grass and weeds, especially broom-straw areas.

Bath ASAP after being in the woods.


----------



## Spooner (Jun 30, 2010)

*ElimiTick Tick-repelling clothing*

Mitch Saxson at Mitch's Archery in Canton has the new tick repelling clothing made by Gamehide. He wore it recently while planting food plots and didn't have any ticks attached to him or chigger bites. He did find 5 ticks on his socks but they were dead from the repellent that is in the fibers of the clothing. It's good for 70 washings , ordorless and it's EPA registered. It's a little pricey, but so is several cans of permanone (about 6-7 dollars each). Check it out at www.gamehide.com . The permanone (it's in the camping section at Walmart)works with pretty good success and the shot of vinegar & water heated up with honey added to it does too but still tastes terrible. I'm going to give it a try because those little blood suckers just love me.


----------



## Bob Shaw (Jun 30, 2010)

A friend of mine used to jump in his pool when he got back from picking black berries, clothes and all. He says the clorine in the pool water killed the chiggers. Well, it worked for him.


----------

